

A Digg for Facebook Likes: My Experiment - ed
http://thelikestream.com

======
kloncks
Amazing website and gorgeous concept! Bad timing with Facebook being down but
I'll check as soon as Facebook's back up.

edit: Looks like Facebook's back up. One note: I'd edit some of the color
choices. Some of the website (like some colors in the top menu) becomes hard
to read. What are you thinking of doing with this service?

------
lukeqsee
Love the concept. I think you'll do great.

One major latency issue (I don't know if you can resolve it or not): every
single Facebook like button has to load separately; it takes a long time. If
you can solve that, I think you have a winner.

~~~
ed
Thanks, Luke! Apparently social widgets are suffering platform-wide:
<http://developers.facebook.com/live_status>

Perfect timing.

------
markkat
This is a good idea. I probably won't be part of the userbase, but I can
imagine this being very popular. I'm going to bookmark and watch this one.

Best of luck!

------
stevederico
Love this idea because at this point, I am much more likely to "like"
something than to "digg" it. However that may just be me, this idea could go
big quickly.

------
wazoox
This looks like the definitive digg killer. Not that I use any of digg or
facebook, however for lolcats and the likes it will certainly dwarf digg
instantly.

------
krmmalik
Love the concept. I think it's a great idea. Wish you all the best.

------
henryw
cool idea! please somehow add categories. i think categories like digg would
be nice. if that's not possible, maybe do it by media type or media source.

~~~
ed
Hey Henry, big thanks for the input. I actually half-implemented categories
before deciding they weren't the right solution. I think there is probably
something better than implementing straight digg-like categories, but I
haven't quite figured it out. Then again, I could totally be wrong and just
end up finishing my implementation.

As far as use cases, I assume you don't want to find LOLcats when you're
looking for tech news, right?

------
thomasknowles
This looks very interesting and I hope you do well, I am surprised I have not
seen someone do anything something similar sooner.

I hope it works well.

------
cristinacordova
thoughts on a similar existing service? <http://likebutton.me/>

------
code_duck
Yes, this is a very good idea.

